# frage zu den rockys



## fire-flyer (23. April 2006)

also ich wende mich mal an euch wegen einer frage.
könnt ihr das bestätigen, das die lager in den rockys genu genommen im rm7 nicht gut sind das man sie oft austauschen muss?
wollte mir nämlich ein rm7 zulegen
danke schonmal.


----------



## numinisflo (23. April 2006)

Ich kann zwar

1.) keine persönlichen Erfahrungen und
2.) bin ich eigentlich der letzte, der auf die Suchfunktion oder verweist oder oberlehrerhaft auf das lesen der bestehenden Threads verweist, aber hier gibt es Informationen. 
(Torsten, ich weiß ja, dass es manchmal müßig ist, mehrere Seiten eines bestehenden Threads zu lesen  - aber zur Zeit ist es seltsam im RM-Forum.....)

Also, hier 
1.) ein Thread zum RM7, in dem auch kurz über die Haltbarkeit der Lager gesprochen wurde:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211409

2.) grundsätzlich mal einfach den RMX Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211409

Ich hoffe, dir trotzdem geholfen zu haben.
Ansonsten werden die RM Fahrer wie Meth & Co dir sicher mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen...

good night

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (23. April 2006)

ach gott der herr hats mal wieder verpeilt die suche zu benutzen 
großes sry von mir danke für den hinweis.


----------



## numinisflo (23. April 2006)

Hi fire-flyer

Kein Thema, ich will hier auch nicht auf Oberlehrer machen, aber poste dein Anliegen doch einfach mal in den RMX-Thread, da sind einige RM7 Fahrer, die dir sicher noch explizite Informationen liefern können (Mario, Mathias und die üblichen Verdächtigen) und dir auf jeden Fall weiterhelfen können.

Ansonsten würde ich einfach zuschlagen, das RM kaufen und glücklich damit werden....


FLO


----------



## s.d (23. April 2006)

Also ich habe zwar kein rm7 aber so weit ich weiß sind die Lager die ürsprünglich verbaut waren ziemlich schnell kaputt gegangen aber es gab dann aber auf Garantie neue und die hielten. Natürlich ist kein Lager unzersörbar aber sooo Teuer sind sie ja nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## derschotte (23. April 2006)

problem mit den lagern besteht bei dem rahmen. ABER, der aufwand bzw. die proleme halten sich in grenzen. was ca. alle 6monate kaputt geht (bei mir zumindest) sind die lager im knochen. 3 oben 3 unten. sind normale industrielager die du an jeder ecke hinterher geworfen bekommst, also keine kosten verursachen. arbeitszeit keine halbe stunde.


----------



## fire-flyer (23. April 2006)

naja solang die nicht die welt kosten ist das ja kein problem.
danke nochma


----------



## meth3434 (23. April 2006)

also bei meinem rocky sind die lager gerade ausgeschlagen! ich hatte sie über den winter ausgetauscht und war bis jetzt 2 mal in Bozen für jeweils 3 tage! Auch wenn die belastung dort wirklich extrem ist, bin ich über die haltbarkeit der lager etwas enttäuscht! Der wechsel kostet dann doch jedesmal wenigstens 50 und ich finde ihn auch relativ aufwendig! 
trotzdem is das rm7 ein super bike! Es gibt die unterschiedlichsten geschichten zu der haltbarkeit der lager am rm7 also lass dich nicht übermässig beeinflussen und werd stolzer rocky besitzer!


----------



## derschotte (23. April 2006)

@ meth
welche lager waren bei dir defekt? hört sich bei dem preis und der arbeitszeit aber eher nach dem schwingenlager wie den lagern im knochen an.


----------



## meth3434 (23. April 2006)

genauso ist es auch! es sind die zwei lager die die schwinge ansteuert! da kostet eines 25und die dinger gehen auch nicht gerade leicht raus!
Es würde mich auch nicht so stören wären die lager nicht gerade über den winter für spielfrei befunden wurden....

hast du ähnliche probleme oder sind es bei dir nur die lager im dogbone?


----------



## derschotte (23. April 2006)

bisher waren es immer nur die lager im knochen, wobei ich in letzter zeit meine, das auch das schwingenlager einen schaden hat.

da ich mein rad jetzt fürn sommer herichten mag, werde ich die wohl auch tauschen. hast du orginal rockylager verwendet? kannst du mir die bezeichnung der 2 lager sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (23. April 2006)

leider kenne ich die bezeichnung nicht, aber eine pm an ride-unltd wird dir sicher weiterhelfen! 

ich hatte die original lager von rocky drin! mal sehen was es für lageralternativen gibt!


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. April 2006)

@fire-flyer: Welches RM7 bzw. welches Baujahr wolltest du dir denn zulegen? Und ist der Rahmen gebracht, oder neu?
Ich kann meine erfahrungen nur zum 2003er RM7FR posten. Hatte in 2-Jahren, in denen das Bike im Einsatz war, kein einzigen Lagertausch! Ich hab die Lager zwar öfters mal ausgebaut um sie zu reinigen und neu zu fetten, aber nie um sie zu taschen! Die Haltbarkeit von Industrielager, bzw. Lagern aller Art, hängt meistens mit der Pflege zusammen!

later,


----------



## fire-flyer (24. April 2006)

ja ist das 2003er.
ist das ausm bikemarkt hier


----------



## derschotte (24. April 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> ...hängt meistens mit der Pflege zusammen!


naja, aber wenn es mir die lageraussenschale zerbröselt, kann das nicht allzu viel mit der pflege zu tun haben  aber muss mich auch outen als nichtputzer bzw. schlechter pfleger


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2006)

Also die Schwingenlager sind von INA (s. Bild)...auch die Original von Rocky Mountain.
Bei den unteren Knochendingern kann man aber auch 608er reinmachen.
Muß ich mich nommal informieren. 

G.


----------



## fire-flyer (26. April 2006)

also nochmal wie genau heisen die lager?eventuell wenn jemand ein bild hat
und die kosten net so viel?!
ich hab nen bekannten der hat ne maschinenschlosser wekstatt könnte der dann sowas haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (26. April 2006)

die 608 hat der mit grosser wahrscheinlichkeit. das sind feld wald und wiesen lager. die buchstaben nach der zahl geben dir glaub nur an, wie se gedicht sind. preislich sind sie sicher das günstigste am ganzen rocky  zu den anderen kann ich leider nix sagen, weil ich meine erst rausmache, wenn ich meine 66rc2x hab und das rad auch mal durchgecheckt wird


----------



## fire-flyer (26. April 2006)

ok da haste recht^^ danke für den link


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2006)

Hier so sieht der Unterschied aus.
Des obere sind 608 2 RS mit 2 Kunststoffdichtungen...
....und des untere sind 608 2 Z mit 2 Stahlabdichtungen.

G.


----------



## derschotte (26. Mai 2006)

zwischen schwinge und rahmen (rm7) sind ja an einigen stellen verschiedene passscheiben verbaut. hab heute 4metallfachhändler aufgesucht doch nur würth konnte mir weiterhelfen, allerdings wenn auch nur mitm 50er pack, der bestellt werden müsste.
gibt es die scheiben von rocky zur normalen preisen und auch einzeln zu kaufen?


----------



## -riot- (26. Mai 2006)

Hi,

woraus sind die und wie sehen die Teile aus? Vieleicht kann ich dir helfen.

grüsse Peter


----------

